# Anyone use MAC Paint Stick or shadesticks



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry if this has been discussed, I am new and have been using the search engine with no luck.

I just wanted to know your opinion of these and favorites.  

I have some paints, Paint pot but never have tried the paint sticks or shadesticks.  

What is your opinion of these?  Benefits?  Pros/cons or should just the paint pots be enough.

Thanks in advance


----------



## socalledemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Some shadesticks are kind of hard to go on in my experience. I really prefer painpots over anything else. Hope that helps ^^


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 20, 2009)

Paint Pots should be fine, I really like them. Paint sticks are more for looks than everyday wear, although I have not tried them. Shadesticks however are pretty, but they can be hard to work with and don't make a great base if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 20, 2009)

I prefer shadesticks because they are easier for me to apply, I put UDPP on my eyelid, then put some foundation over it, so that the shade stick doesn't drag or skip. I use them nearly everyday under my eyeshadow, and when I don't use one of them I do use a paint pot.....gosh do any of you remember junior high school when we would just put some powder eyeshadow straight onto our lids?! *gasp* the horror!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 20, 2009)

Kinda depends on what you plan to do with it, to be honest. I am still experimenting with bases and by and large everything has been hit or miss.  This includes the spectrum of paints, paint pots, shadesticks, paint sticks, fluidlines - whatever. (I guess it depends on the weather for the day, the mood my skin is in etc.)

I own four shadesticks; Beige-ing, Crimsonaire, Sea Me and Lucky Jade. Of the four, my Beige-ing (the first one I bought) has been the hardest to work with. I'm not sure whether it was just a bad batch, but it is difficult to apply, not particularly creamy and hard to blend. That said, I do think it makes a decent enough base when all of those conditions are met. (I have cold hands so the usual warming trick does not work for me).

The other shadesticks have offered better luck. They go on smoothly, blend out nicely and are a decent base for intensifying colour. They are not an every day thing for me, however, as I rarely wear vivid brights for a daytime look.

Paint sticks (I own Pure White and True Chartreuse) are wonderful, creamy things. I bought them to do some Hallowe'en looks and found they blended very easily. You can even blend them out with mixing medium for nicer coverage.  Pure White does make your eyeshadow stand out (in the same way that Fascinating Eye Kohl or NYX Jumbo in Milk would) but due to its consistency it makes your shadow crease, at least in my experience. If you have drier lids or you put it down over a base like UDPP, you might have better luck. Paint sticks are a ton of fun theatrically though!

I own one Paint Pot - Bare Study. It doesn't seem to be the base for me as I have oily lids... but it works really well for some people so I don't knock it. I may start putting mine to an alternate use (such as a brow or cheekbone highlight).


----------



## beby24 (Aug 20, 2009)

do Paint sticks have the same feel as paint pot?  I am looking as some of the colors that the paint pot don't have.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 20, 2009)

Sort of... They have no sparkle to them so they don't have quite the same texture (IMO) as some of the shimmery paint pots but they are quite creamy.


----------



## bebs (Aug 21, 2009)

it really depends upon what you want to do with them

I have most everything listed and I use them for different things, I love shade sticks with eyeshadows however they are pants when it comes to working with my matte pigments and I tend to use paint sticks just cause well I like them better then paint pots 

I love my paints though and those are like super-eyeshadow-glue in a tube I love them so it really is up to you, another reason I go for my paint sticks is because they are matte themselves and well sometimes I'm a little bit over the frost 

hope that helps


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 23, 2009)

I haven't used a Paint Stick before, but I use a Shadestick in Shimmersand quite often. It seems to match my skin tone pretty well with shimmer - well, yeah, like the name says - but it feels kind of subtle to me. Anyway, I mostly use it for really really quick makeup. Usually it's when I've barely done anything and ahd to leave the house, but if I have a few extra minutes later. I use the Shadestick as a base (but if I have more time, it's not my preferred base, UDPP is) and then I put kohl eyeliner over it. Works fine if you're in a hurry!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2009)

i don't own any paint sticks however i do have one shadestick.  the reason why i only have one is because i'm not a massive fan of it. i have to roll it between my hands to warm it up a lilttle before i apply it.  otherwise it tugs my lid a little.  

paints are my fave bases from mac.  last for ages and can be used as just a shadow too!


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 23, 2009)

I own 4 shadesticks, 10 paintpots, and 1 paint. 

For bases I perfer paintpots, they last without creasing even in humid weather, the colour range is good and I can select which colour base I want to use to make my eyeshadows pop. 

Shadesticks are ok, they are good bases, but I find them a bit sticky (which can be a good thing), I notice the trick with these is to pat the eyeshadow on using 242 brush. 

Paint - I find these a little too runny for my liking. They apply unevenly (at least to me) and they crease. these are my least favorite for bases. 

that's my two cents!


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 23, 2009)

Paint sticks are fine  as a base, but if you apply too much it will crease, even if it's set with a powder e/s.
I like them better for theatrical/halloween/masks/SFX makeup


----------

